# Injecting 2 part Epoxy to repair RV Floor



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a 2015 Coachman Freedom Express. It has a sandwich type floor in it that has collapsed in the high traffic areas. I have seen you tube videos where this can be repaired by injecting it with a two part epoxy. Just curious if anyone has ever done this and what type results yâ€™all had.


----------

